# Forum About Russia Society  Виртуозы на разных работах

## Lampada

*Погрузка песка на Зил*

----------


## Lampada

*На дорогах Сибири.* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrlAQxduNR8&NR=1 
"_Маленько машина застряла..."_

----------


## Lampada

Бульдозер с цепи сорвался (в буквальном/прямом смысле).  (Вообще-то "сорвался с цепи" это идиома).  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Y-OWLFDW0

----------


## Lampada

Вокруг экскаваторов.  
Вытаскивать экскаватор из речки не проблема:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xiAJtlh5IE 
Сам себя выгрузил*!*   -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFvq3UA6AY0 
Сам себя помыл:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYIxnh2b-L8

----------


## LuxDefensor

Помню, как после недели монтажа одной системы на одном объекте чувак из нашей бригады произнес фразу, которая сразу стала афоризмом: "Как же за***ло это русское слово смекалка".
Смекалка появляется не от хорошей жизни. Когда по нормальному сделать не получается, приходится из... гм, изворачиваться.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.wimp.com/russianstuck/   *Russian stuck in the mud gets a little help.*

----------


## Lampada

*A Russian tractor driver refuses to give up after his vehicle gets stuck in*

----------


## Lampada



----------

